# Pink Papers????



## Archie73 (12 May 2009)

Hello

I have a well bred selle francais (with a 100 faults). I can trace his breeding back to 1702 on his sire and 1710 on his dam...He also has the same horses repeated in places on his sire and dam side.

His passport is a selle francais but the paper is white?

I know I am being more then a bit stupid but what does pink papered mean? And is my horse mean to be or is he not special enough 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I know I have only supplied random info but as I do not understand I do not know what information is helpful!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Please help?

Sorry.


----------



## sywell (12 May 2009)

Generally Pink Papers are pure bred and white papers are part bred . Selle Francais will tell you if the breeding is verfiable or not.


----------



## Ciss (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Generally Pink Papers are pure bred and white papers are part bred . Selle Francais will tell you if the breeding is verfiable or not. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually that is only true for most of the German studbooks now. Danish ones (of whatever type) are usually green, KWPN ones are white plastic, SHBGB are often green etc.

The phrase pink papers is now just short-hand for a set of papers / pedigree / apssport that shows that the animal concerned is the offspring of two parents both graded into the studbood that issued the papers. White papers is shorthand for an animal that has one graded parent or incomplete bloodlines on either/ both sides of the pedigree.


----------



## Silverspring (13 May 2009)

My boy had pink papers and he was Bavarian WB but was not pure bred (His mum was TB x Cleveland bay) so I don't think the pink relates to pure or part.

The phrase pink papered generally implies that both mare and stallion are graded and registered in a stud book AND that the parentage can be traced back at least 4 generations.

I would expect your Selle Francis to have 'pink papers', my Arab can be traced back to the early 1800's, have you looked your guy up on this site?

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/

They have picutes of some of the horses


----------



## angrovestud (13 May 2009)

No such thing as a pure bred warmblood as Animals can be graded in to the stud book, hense Open stud book
pure closed studbooks of old pedigrees are Weatherbys GSB and the AHS Arabians you can not grade in to these.
but you can breed in to these as PBA's and NTR TB's


----------



## Gingerbear (13 May 2009)

Ciss - sorry for being thick but this is confusing me.  I have a KWPN  mare she is by a ster preferent dam and a keur graded stallion and she has a ster grading.  Her passport is red down the left hand side where it is bound and the outside cover is white with the KWPN logo stamped all over it and white inside.  The passport does not mention her Ster grading as this is separately detailed on a sheet which has the KWPN logo over it and when I reregistered her in my name a new copy of this was sent to me with the passport so does this mean she is pink papered? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Archie73 (13 May 2009)

Thanks...still confused. 

Princess Sparkle, yes my horse is on there cos I put him on, here is his link 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/oya+rouge

His passport says Stud Book Du Selle Francais Vaolume 22, his dam and sire are of the same stud book but no volume number is mentioned for them.

Does this make him pink or the equivilent?

Thanks again.x

P.S Angove......could you maybe answer the question I asked as I have a feeling your answer may be interesting!


----------



## Ciss (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ciss - sorry for being thick but this is confusing me.  I have a KWPN  mare she is by a ster preferent dam and a keur graded stallion and she has a ster grading.  Her passport is red down the left hand side where it is bound and the outside cover is white with the KWPN logo stamped all over it and white inside.  The passport does not mention her Ster grading as this is separately detailed on a sheet which has the KWPN logo over it and when I reregistered her in my name a new copy of this was sent to me with the passport so does this mean she is pink papered? Thanks for any advice. 

[/ QUOTE ]

As both parents are graded KWPN and her papers were issued by KWPN if the KWPN used the pink paper / white paper system (which they don't) she would have pink papers. They do use the identifiers Reg A (roughly equivalent to pink papers) and Reg B (roughly equivalent to white papers) though and your mare will certainly be a Reg A one.

HTH


----------



## Wisnette (14 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Ciss - sorry for being thick but this is confusing me.  I have a KWPN  mare she is by a ster preferent dam and a keur graded stallion and she has a ster grading.  Her passport is red down the left hand side where it is bound and the outside cover is white with the KWPN logo stamped all over it and white inside.  The passport does not mention her Ster grading as this is separately detailed on a sheet which has the KWPN logo over it and when I reregistered her in my name a new copy of this was sent to me with the passport so does this mean she is pink papered? Thanks for any advice. 

[/ QUOTE ]

As both parents are graded KWPN and her papers were issued by KWPN if the KWPN used the pink paper / white paper system (which they don't) she would have pink papers. They do use the identifiers Reg A (roughly equivalent to pink papers) and Reg B (roughly equivalent to white papers) though and your mare will certainly be a Reg A one.

HTH 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's not correct.  Reg A means the sire is NOT KWPN graded but is graded by a KWPN acknowledged studbook, e.g. Hann Verband, Oldenburg, etc.

When your mare was registered as a foal, based on her parents registration status, she would have been registered in the Foalbook which is like full/pink papers.  As she has the ster predicate, she must have passed the grading in which case she has been 'upgraded' from the Foalbook to the Studbook (which is the book reserved for approved breeding stock).

To verify this, check her registration paper.  Towards the top right, where is says "ingescreven in", it will say STB (For Studbook).  

The other alternatives are :
VB for Foalbook (Veulenboek)
Reg A for Register A
Reg B for Register B.

Hope that clarifies things.


----------



## Gingerbear (14 May 2009)

Thank you Ciss and Wisnette  for advice - she soes have STB on her papers.


----------

